# 4.2 update problem



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

The download went fine then only parts updated to the ipad. I got the multitasking and the mute, no folders. I get an error 1631. Tried several times with no results.
I do not want to reset the ipad, am I just out of luck for folders?
thanks


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you try rebooting the iPad? Turning it all the way off, waiting a bit and then starting it again. Sometimes this helps - if folders don't show up, try downloading again, if still problems, call CS. They are very helpful. Good Luck.


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, I did try rebooting. It seems like the problem is with my computer.
If I don't find a fix in a day or two, will call CS.
Thanks


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you might try Googling: error 1631 and see if that yields any light on the subject.

Hope that it resolves soon!


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally got it working, not sure what I did but I now have folders.
Thanks


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Another happy ending!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My update problems is that I think the power supply for my netbook died (at least I hope that's what it is; it's the first thing I'm going to try) so I can't do the update.  (My netbook is the one I've been synching to.)  But after waffling back and forth about whether to upgrade, I think I'm going to....

Betsy


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

I just finished updating my IPad too.  Where do you see if you have folders or mute?  It's not on my icon pages.  Any suggestions?  Also when it synced with my pc I now have some music on my iPad that I do not want.  How can I delete it?  I searched but can't figure it out. 

Thanks!

Mary


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

What do people think about the upgrade?  I would like folders and multitasking, but I really don't want to loose the screen lock.


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, found out how to do the folders... But still need help deleting music.

Thanks,
Mary J


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

The lock is still available.  Double click the large button.  A "toolbar" opens up.  Swip it until you find the lock icon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Losing the physical lock button bothers me the most...but I've decided I can live with it.  I'm hoping to do the upgrade today.  Has anyone had problems with any of their apps yet?

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No problems for me yet. DH and I both upgraded over the weekend, and while we miss the orientation switch, I am SO happy to have folders! All my stuff is on one screen!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have two kids (3 and not quite 2).  Without the lock they just won't stay still enough to keep the orientation from flipping all the time.  I know you can still do it, but just seems irritating that you would move it from the physical switch to sound (which already has a physical rocker.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The orientation lock is really simple to get to. I use it all the time. Also right next to it is the toggle for the screen brightness, iPod controls and volume.... It's all in one spot and like I said, very easy to access. 

I haven't had any problems with any of my apps, and yesterday I went from about 6 pages of apps to one... I'm so happy it's all nice and organized. I'll post a picture in a bit of my home screen.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

If you have a Jail-broken iPad you can get your orientation button back:

http://justanotheripadblog.com/ipad-jailbreak-apps/leave-it-to-jailbreakers-nomute-for-ipad-brings-the-orientation-lock-button-back

...this is a GREAT blog, by the way. A daily read for me.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Dumb question...I have an iPod touch...how or where do I find the folders?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you've updated, all you need to do is touch and hold an app until they all start to jiggle. Then drag one app on top of another app that you want in the same folder... it will then create a folder for you.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Dumb question...I have an iPod touch...how or where do I find the folders?


Or, if you have a 1st gen iPod Touch like I do, you will never...sniff, sniff...have...sniff, sniff...folders since the OS update doesn't go back to my old, outdated hardware.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am trying the update, but it is taking forever.  The download has restarted itself three times from scratch and now says I have 13 hours left.  (It has been going for four hours already.  So I guess I will try updating tomorrow.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Where did you get that wallpaper luv? I want something Winter-ish for mine but  can't seem to find anything that satisfies me. I like yours!

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the WallpapersHD app and I think I found it there. They have tons of nice ones. I switch them out about once a week or so.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

So after upgrading I don't think the loss of the lock is quite as big of a deal. Double clicking the button is ok.  Still would prefer it back, but I can live with it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I decided to take the plunge and I updated last night...This evening I found that the sound in one of my favorite games (Civilization Revolution) is broken!  In my poking around sound seems to be working elsewhere, though I haven't checked exhuastively.


Added later.....
It ends up that the problem was the former screen lock, which is now a mute switch, as we've discussed here earlier.....


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

When I did my update for the iPad it took over 12 hours to back up everything.  Luckily I started late at night and it was finished before the next afternoon.  I had the same problem another time with an update.  Guess I just have too much music and stuff on mine.

Thought I just read that another new update is coming Thursday.  Now wish I had waited.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The length of a backup is mostly based on how much stuff is on there that a) wasn't put on by iTunes and b) hasn't been previously backed up by iTunes.  When I updated a friend's 3GS to 4.0 back in the day, it took 3 hours to do a backup.  For grins, I did a second backup after the first one completed--took 2 minutes.

If you connect and sync occasionally (which is good practice anyway, in case your device is lost, stolen, or damaged), you'll never have a 13-hour backup process.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there were a couple of apps that I wanted that required the update, so I went ahead and did it.  

It took me about three hours.  I had backed up most of the iPad yesterday.  I don't sync to the computer very often, but I had done it not too long ago.  It had to back up some things, but not much.

Two things to be sure to do:  (1) turn off notifications as they will interrupt the synching process and, on a PC, if a dialog box pops up telling you it is recognizing the hardware, close that without action.  A couple times I had that dialog box pop up (it always does soon after I connect the iPad) and the progress of the install seemed to pause until I closed it.

One thing that happened was that pictures that I have imported using the camera card reader, which were on the iPad in albums by date, were converted to albums with a code like IMP103 or something.  The dates were useful, these codes less so...I guess there's a way to edit the album names?  Probably through iTunes?  I really wish it was possible to more with the photos directly from the iPad.

I haven't really used the lock since the upgrade, but I probably will soon.  Still seems awkward to me--three actions (double-click, swipe, tap) compared to one.  I'm sure I'll get used to it eventually.

I am enjoying the folders...still fiddling with them.

Betsy


----------

